# Yi561401.cab



## arvi87 (Jun 3, 2008)

i dont have the installation cd for office.. i tried installin from the local installation source.. MSOCache.. but in the midle of the installation it throws an error sayin tht file YI561401.CAB is missin!! dont know wat to do.. tried out the forums.. but everybody says u need the cd.. if any1 can can get me a work around it wud be gud..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 3, 2008)

*forums.techarena.in/showthread.php?t=371252


----------

